# صلاة الخمس صوابع



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*تعرف تصلى بصوابع ايديك
هل سمعت من قبل عن صلاة الخمس صوابع؟؟؟

انها طريقة رائعة للصلاة لن تنساها ابدا

انظر الى اصابع يدك الان!!!

هل ترى الابهام؟؟؟
انه اقرب اصبع اليك والى قلبك لذا انه يذكرك باقاربك واهلك لتصلى من اجلهم

هل ترى السبابة؟؟؟
انه يسمى الاصبع المشير لان به تشير على كل شىء
انه يذكرك ان تصلى من اجل المشيرين والقادة والمعلمين والاباء والخدام

هل ترى الوسطى؟؟؟
بالتأكيد انه اعلى اصبع فى يدك
انه يذكرك بكل من هو فى منصب عال الرؤساء والمديرين فى عملك لتصلى ان يعطيهم الله حكمة

هل ترى البنصر؟؟؟
انه اصبع ضعيف لا يقو على شىء
انه يذكرك بالضعفاء والفقراء والارامل والايتام وكل من فى ضيقة لتصلى من اجله

هل ترى الخنصر؟؟؟
انه اصغر واقصر اصبع لديك
لذا انه يذكرك بنفسك الضعيفة الصغيرة لتصلى اخيرا من اجل خلاص نفسك وما تحتاجه
انها صلاة الخمس صوابع .......

آمين يارب لتكن صلواتنا مقبولة أمامك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أكتوبر 2009)

راااااااااائع يا روكا 
ميررررررسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## totty (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*أمـــــــــــين

ميرسى خالص يا حبيبتى

اول مره اعرفها
بس حلوه اووووووووووووووى*​


----------



## vetaa (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*جميله الصلاة دى*
*وبجد سهل قوى اننا نحفظها*
*وياريت كلنا لما نشوف صوابعنا نفتكر الصلاة دى*

*ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## النهيسى (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جدا

الرب يباركك

صلاه رااائعه​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (29 أكتوبر 2009)

بجد صلاة جميلة بواسطة الاصابع الخمسة 
مرسي ياا قمرة​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 نوفمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> راااااااااائع يا روكا
> ميررررررسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*ميرسي كوكو*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 نوفمبر 2009)

totty قال:


> *أمـــــــــــين
> 
> ميرسى خالص يا حبيبتى
> 
> ...


*امين*
*ميرسي يا توتي *
*نورتي يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 نوفمبر 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *جميله الصلاة دى*
> *وبجد سهل قوى اننا نحفظها*
> *وياريت كلنا لما نشوف صوابعنا نفتكر الصلاة دى*
> 
> *ميرسى يا قمر*


*ميرسي يا قمر*
*نورتني وشرفتني*
*ياريت بجد نفتكرها*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا
> 
> الرب يباركك
> 
> صلاه رااائعه​


*ميرسي استاذي*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 نوفمبر 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> بجد صلاة جميلة بواسطة الاصابع الخمسة
> مرسي ياا قمرة​


*ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (28 أبريل 2010)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مايو 2010)

*ميرسي كليمو لمرورك الجميل*​


----------

